# Trommeln



## gonzalo attenborough

*TROMMELN* Sie endlich Ihre Leute zusammen und arbeiten Sie.
 
La situción gira en torno a la huelga laboral y quien pronuncia esta frase esta del lado empresarial.
Mi diccionario indica que trommeln es redoblar/tocar el tambor. 

En la frase hay un doble sentido no?


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, el significado de "tocar el tambor" era el original, y, en cierto sentido, sigue implícito hoy en día en la idea de _zusammentrommeln_.

Lo único que quiere decir siempre es reunir a las personas en cuestión, normalmente en una situación con cierta urgencia y/o importancia que no permite mucha demora. 
De ahí también el "dramatismo" de _trommeln_, que, aunque no te pongas efectivamente a tocar el tambor, sí sugiere cierto "ruido" o por lo menos una acción resuelta para juntar a quienes se precise.

Muchas veces el contexto es alguna novedad más o menos inesperada que requiere acciones inmediatas o por lo menos un debate para fijar los pasos siguientes y la estratégica.

En tu contexto, quien habla opina obviamente que es preciso que termine la huelga.
En castellano sería más o menos: _Junte su gente de una buena vez y pónganse a trabajar._


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Que gusto leer las explicaciones que das Sigianga, una barbaridad muchas gracias de verdad.


----------



## Sidjanga

Es un gusto leer tus preguntas con contexto.


----------



## iaf

¡Hola, los dos!
Estaba pensando en alguna expresión coloquial para _juntar, convocar_.
Tal vez es como cuando decimos _"arrear la gente"_ (que originalmente se refería al ganado).

Saludos.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Me gusta tu proposición iaf ya que lectura de renir o convocar no es tan artistíca como el trommeln alemán, por tanto modestamente me inclino por un verbo menos convencional.


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias por la propuesta (_arrear_), *iaf*.





gonzalo attenborough said:


> Me gusta tu proposición iaf ya que lectura de renir o convocar no es tan artistíca como el trommeln alemán, por tanto modestamente me inclino por un verbo menos convencional.


En vista de que te resultará comprensible que yo (entre otros) no esté tan familiarizada con los verbos menos convencionales del castellano, te agradecería mucho que, después de entender el significado en alemán, me/nos dijeras que la traducción propuesta por mí (o por quien te la haya dado) quizá no sea la más idónea en este contexto para expresar la idea en cuestión, y, si se te ocurre algo, que hicieras una sugerencia vos mismo.
Estos foros son "de discusión", y la idea es el aprendizaje mutuo y el llegar juntos a la mejor solución, cuestionando, proponiendo, sopesando,.... .

No me sirve mucho que alabes mis explicaciones si en realidad mi propuesta no te resulta (o efectivamente no es) "tan artística" como la frase en alemán, sino en realidad una solución mediocre. Y decímelo (a todos que se pasen por el hilo en cuestión), si a vos no se te ocurre una mejor alternativa, y ya la encontraremos juntos.

Saludos


----------

